# Hss1332at



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

I am thinking about trading my HSS 1332At on a 1332 Atd for the electric start option. My snowblower will not start in -30 C temperatures with out being warmed up with an electric heater. 
My existing snow blower was purchased in February 2019 and has had 3 tanks of fuel ran through it. It also came with a 5 year warranty. What should it cost to trade for a new unit? Is there anything I can try so it will start in the cold temperatures?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have seen the Alaskans cover their snowmobiles with a tarp and use a heater underneath. This is on the t.v. channel, "Life below zero". I'm not sure that an electric start will make any difference here, but I am not an expert, like many here. Is your choke working properly? Is the spark plug gapped properly? Are you using a synthetic oil of the proper viscosity range? Do you have a fresh tank of gas in it? I think I would try to call this a warranty issue and hopefully have it worked on at no cost. 
(I'm living in Maryland with reasonably warm weather so I haven't experienced these issues. I have an HSS928awd and use the electric start, but the pull start works with one pull as well.)

If you do trade-in, you are going to have to price in the cost of the added battery option and the depreciation on the old machine. I'm thinking it could cost you $500-600 US to trade up, maybe more. I don't know much about pricing. I'm looking at Jack's small engines online and see that it is about $200 to move up to the ATD battery model.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Maybe a small silicone pad block heater would help. 

https://katsblockheater.com/oil-pan-heaters


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

scottj said:


> I am thinking about trading my HSS 1332At on a 1332 Atd for the electric start option. My snowblower will not start in -30 C temperatures with out being warmed up with an electric heater.
> My existing snow blower was purchased in February 2019 and has had 3 tanks of fuel ran through it. It also came with a 5 year warranty. What should it cost to trade for a new unit? Is there anything I can try so it will start in the cold temperatures?


Do you have a primer on your machine?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

At temperetures of -30C / -22F I think you would be simply introducing a new problem by having a battery. Odds on you'd need battery tender, heater etc etc 

I'd go with Miles' advice and also consider tracking down other people who have temperatures like you do to see how they cope. Consider making a post on this site but in a general forum for extreme cold weather starting tips. Also phone local dealers to ask for tips. 

Search this whole site for threads that may help you, here's a few:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-discussion/4761-wont-start-cold-weather.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...effective-when-wont-start-cold-weather-2.html


----------



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

I installed a Polar Cub silicone heater to the bottom of the crankcase cover. I plugged it in for 2 hours in -15 Celsius temperature and it started on the second pull. 
Thanks to everyone that replied to my post.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If you have a battery, you have to keep that maintained and in the cold temps I would suggest you hook up a battery "Maintainer", not a "Trickle Charger".
Deltran makes the Battery Tender which would do the job for you and you can leave it on for the whole year and it won't damage your battery like a trickle charger can do.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would re jet the carb. It’s well known that Honda has very lean jetting, which further compounds cold starts. A fatter jet will greatly improve your situation. How big depends on your elevation.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi there! Here’s how we start carb engines in very cold weather here when they are not equipped with a primer. :
Step 1- open throttle to 1/3 (if indépendant from choke controls)
Step2- pull choke on
Step3- make sure ignition is OFF
step4- pull engine starter string, not too rapidly twice if cold, three time of really cold.
This will effectively bring liquid fuel in the cylinder without burning it due to ignition being off. If you pull too hard, you will loose some during the exhaust cycle.
Step5- turn ignition on
Step6- crank it for good...

Note: if ever you over do it and flood it, turn choke off and push throttle wide open, keep cranking until it fires...

Good luck!
Ps. Oil viscosity have less effect on ability to start the engine in cold weather than we tend to think, as long as you are able to crank it... if the oil becomes too thick, your starter will struggle to rotate the engine fast enough.. the problem with cold temps is that gasoline struggle to vaporize, and the mixture is also leaner due to higher air density...




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ST1100A said:


> If you have a battery, you have to keep that maintained and in the cold temps I would suggest you hook up a battery "Maintainer", not a "Trickle Charger".
> Deltran makes the Battery Tender which would do the job for you and you can leave it on for the whole year and it won't damage your battery like a trickle charger can do.


*Unless you have 1 of those fancy chargers that act as a tender also.*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I like the idea of a crankcase heater if something like that is available. battery would probably not last very long in this cold. heard some people use a shop light with an old fashioned bulb under a cover but be careful about starting a fire.

if this was the case at my home I would bring the blower into the house by the sliding glass door so I could admire it when not in use.

wife wouldn't like it so that most likely is not an option. ( she's the boss and has final say on all things )

happy wife.......happy life.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

0w30 oil a few pushes on the primer it should fire off. thick oil is what i've found here were it has reached minus 20 F a few times and my machines all fired off


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

87powershiftx2 said:


> ...a few pushes on the primer it should fire off...


No such thing as a primer on a Honda Snowblower... But just turn the fuel on, full choke, full throttle and one pull usually does it down to 0F or so. Colder weather may require some pre-warming like the block heater mentioned.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

and zero w thirty oil makes for easier pulling. the primer note is universal for any motor having one. 
also by primer i mean like most of us old time harley riders with a kicker, 2 or 3 hits on full chock with the key off, key on start
this is also how i fire off all of my honda ohc motors , key off chock on , 3 pulls, key on fire . in reality your priming with the key off readying for it fire as if you had a primer bulb


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

You want your oil to be flowing, that means using a low viscosity or synthetic and a heater. I put a 125 watt silicone pad between the engine mount plate and the engine. You have to loosen the four mount bolts and slide it between. You can also cover it and use a Little Buddy heater. Don’t cold start your Honda in those temps. The advice about rejetting for cold temps is very valid. Very cold dense air needs more fuel.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

one issue with placing the pad under the motor is, the motor is no longer firmly bolted metal to metal, now has a soft spot that's not firm. at some point the motor vibrations will damage the pad allowing the motor to become loose . a warp around the case style would be better same as a dip stick heater . yes i understand that would be a home brew, yet how hard is it to remove and drop back in the normal stick before firing up. 

a item upcoming is many Japanese auto companies like honda and toyota are moving auto engines to 0w16 and soon to 0w8 oils, how long before these oil's trickle down to the ope winter engines? there time will tell


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

You coat the pad with a thin layer of high temp RTV on both sides, this prevents damage to the windings. When the pad is in place you evenly torque the mount bolts. There is no play the mount is solid. The heat rises up into the oil sump and warms the case...Works good and last a long time.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

There is a gap under the engine with room enough for the pad. 

-30 is challenging for a FI auto let alone a carb snow blower. 99% or more don't see that. 

Electric start can help, so does 5W synthetic but -30 and you need to inject some heat. 

You can get a great Parabolic electric heater from Costco as well. You don't have to bring it up to room temp, 15 minutes will get the cold soak off and start nicely. 

I would try other remedies before I sold the machine just for electric start (yes I did ask about that for mine when I blew a disk!) No go and I manage with bracing, but I am only 6 hp.


----------



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies. I installed a polar silicone heater on the crankcase cover, and plug it in for a couple of hours then it starts like summertime. I thought about installing it under the block as mentioned but I did not know if it would fit. If I ever have to install another silicone heater pad I will put it under the block as mentioned.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I ran a test on mine using a laser temp probe. With the heat pad installed under the block, and plugged in for one hour. The initial temp of 35F on the lower engine case where the oil sits read 75F. I’m going to do another one using colder temps, when it warms up😎


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the fuel your using winter blend or summer blend? Gas is made differently in winter and summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

scottj said:


> I installed a Polar Cub silicone heater to the bottom of the crankcase cover. I plugged it in for 2 hours in -15 Celsius temperature and it started on the second pull.
> Thanks to everyone that replied to my post.


Good choice. Proheat Products also makes a nice stick on heater. Key with these heaters is to get them stuck completely to a clean, flat surface or they can burn themselves up.

https://www.proheatproducts.com/


----------

